

Fravia's web searching lore:Finding Information and seeking Knowledge on the Web - RevRal
http://www.searchlores.org/indexo.htm

======
Vitaly
Posting a link like this will surely miss the point for a lot of people. If
you don't know who Fravia was go and read at
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fravia>

I don't like his later theme of 'searching' stuff too much. But I still
remember his reverse engineering site back in the 90s. I surely learned a lot
from it.

Actually I just found a mirror of his old site on the net at
<http://woodmann.cjb.net/> Many things will be surely outdated but to learn
how to do reverse engineering I'm sure it is still a very good resource.

~~~
RevRal
A friend of mine told me Fravia had passed on (a while ago, apparently), which
was news to me. So that kind of influenced my decision to submit the link.

He really had a positive influence on my night life back in the day.

